# Ford SD 7.3 Diesel Mileage.



## Jay 78

Doc Holliday said:


> Anyone know what I can expect gas mileage wise on a Ford F-250 Super Duty with a 7.3 diesel engine? What if it's a standard transmission, any difference?
> 
> And would anyone know what the expected gas mileage would be on a Ford F-250 Super Duty with a 5.4 gasoline engine?
> 
> Thanks.


My dad had a 2000 with the 7.3L Powerstroke, extended cab/6' box, 4x4, auto. I'll ask him when I see him today, but I know the mileage was slightly less than a Prius. :laughing:

It's obviously going to vary a bit depending on cab/box configuration, 4x2/4x4, axle ratio, tranny, and of course the right foot.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I appreciate it, Jay. I'm interested in the extended cabs with the full 8' beds. Automatic hopefully but standards work just as well and usually get better mileage but the extended cab Ford F250 Super Duty 7.3 Turbo Diesel.

Like this one. http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3005443571.html


----------



## msmith5554

I have a 99 7.3 that's bone stock. 81 k on it. It has an auto trans. I get 17 on the hwy. I want to put a controller on it. I have heard many people getting 21 or better once they do this. 

Good luck
Michael


----------



## 95025

I think the guy selling that white SuperDuty (linked craigslist ad) is full of crap. You don't regularly see those PowerStroke diesels running over a million miles. :no:

Anyway... A LOT of factors go into average mileage, but a 3/4 ton SuperDuty Diesel is probably going to run you upper-teens on the highway. A little less if it's a 4x4. The same truck, with the gas engine, is likely to run 13-14 on the highway. Again, a bit less if it's a 4x4.


----------



## Doc Holliday

DrHicks said:


> A LOT of factors go into average mileage, but a 3/4 ton SuperDuty Diesel is probably going to run you upper-teens on the highway. A little less if it's a 4x4. _*The same truck, with the gas engine, is likely to run 13-14 on the highway.*_ Again, a bit less if it's a 4x4.


 
Don't say that, I'm picking this one up this week. 2006 F-250 Super Duty, 5.4 gasoline V8 Triton. I'm hoping it'll get into the upper teens to low 20's highway, 15-ish in the city. I'll be adding a programmer or chip of some sort as soon as I can but for now it's all stock. 























































Under the truck.


----------



## Jay 78

Well, it looks like I'm a little late, but I'll still share what I found out for the archives.... 

Like me and my vehicles, my dad had a record of every tank of fuel he put in that rig. I just do it with a pen and notepad, but I checked out his Excel spreadsheet. His mileage varied quite a bit, anywhere from 10-20 MPG, mostly city, with 'winter fuel' representing the low end. It's hard to believe diesel fuel was in the $1.50 range back in 2000 when he bought the truck new. He kept it until about 3 years ago, and still regrets giving it up.

There was a slight increase in MPG after the Hypertech chip, and he said there was a noticeable increase in power, but couldn't recall the exact HP/torque increase.

To expand on the specs from my previous post, he had the 3.73 axle ratio. I'm not sure what, if any, other gears were available. 

That's about all I got.


----------



## Doc Holliday

3.73 is stock differential even today, from what I've been led to believe talking with owners of 7.3's.

Not too late just yet, Jay. I have a few days to a week to pull the trigger. I'll admit it, I'm still confused as to whether it's the newer model 5.4 that attracts me most with the least amount of miles or for the same amount of money the older and near or over 200k miles on the motor diesels that can go for over 500k miles which most likely would save on gas but can cost over three times to maintain...? 

I need to sleep on it, see how I feel tomorrow about it. Thanks Jay.


----------



## Doc Holliday

It's coming down to the nitty gritty. I'm checking this diesel out today to see if it changes my mind. It's a '99 with 174k miles. New clutch. Seller says it's in excellent condition. No leaks or anything.

Thoughts?

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3012330197.html


----------



## Mort

You'll be very happy with that truck. I had a 96 F-250 Crew Cab 4x4 with the 7.3L Auto and 33" tires, and I once got 20.5mpg on a long trip. Of course, that was at 60mph with 4.10 gears, once I got to 70mph, it went down to 17 or so. If that truck is factory stock, it'll have 3.73 gears, since after 99 that's the only gears you could get with a 7.3L.

One thing I see with that Craigslist ad is that the transmission is actually a 6 speed, 5 regular ones and a compound low. That compound low is nice, you can sidestep the clutch with your foot off the throttle, and you won't kill it. 

I'm glad you aren't getting that 5.4. These trucks weigh a metric s***load, and it just isn't powerful enough. The V10 was only an $800 option, and the mileage is almost exactly the same since the V8 had to work so much harder. 

And if he says there are no leaks, he's probably lying. The rear main seals leaked from the factory. Its not a huge deal, because there's 15 quarts of oil, but just know that.

And when I worked for a Ford dealer, I had a customer with a 95 E-350 Club Wagon with a 7.3L, and 960K on the original engine. That was years ago, so its probably well over a million by now.


----------



## 95025

Doc Holliday said:


> It's coming down to the nitty gritty. I'm checking this diesel out today to see if it changes my mind. It's a '99 with 174k miles. New clutch. Seller says it's in excellent condition. No leaks or anything.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3012330197.html


For what it's worth, I've got a good buddy who has a truck very similar to that one, except his is a 350 and (I think) is one year newer. He absolutely loves it! The _only_ thing he doesn't like is that it's a 2WD instead of a 4x4.


----------



## Doc Holliday

That's the whole reason this guy is selling the truck, he needs a 4 x 4 for towing farm equipment around. He's actually already bought the 4 x 4 and now just has this one taking up space, I believe. I don't need to tow anything but I will be filling the bed but even then, not even to capacity. That and driving long distance often.

Yeah, everyone I'm talking to is saying to buy the diesel, that 174k miles on it, especially the 7.3, is relative to a 5.4 at 40-50k miles, just barely broken in. 

Plus the 5.4 is auto tranny and who knows how it's been used. That tranny could go tomorrow or it could go 100k miles from now. 

I'll be going tomorrow to check out the diesel in the pic. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Mort said:


> You'll be very happy with that truck. I had a 96 F-250 Crew Cab 4x4 with the 7.3L Auto and 33" tires, and I once got 20.5mpg on a long trip. Of course, that was at 60mph with 4.10 gears, once I got to 70mph, it went down to 17 or so. If that truck is factory stock, it'll have 3.73 gears, since after 99 that's the only gears you could get with a 7.3L.
> 
> One thing I see with that Craigslist ad is that the transmission is actually a 6 speed, 5 regular ones and a compound low. That compound low is nice, you can sidestep the clutch with your foot off the throttle, and you won't kill it.
> 
> I'm glad you aren't getting that 5.4. These trucks weigh a metric s***load, and it just isn't powerful enough. The V10 was only an $800 option, and the mileage is almost exactly the same since the V8 had to work so much harder.
> 
> And if he says there are no leaks, he's probably lying. The rear main seals leaked from the factory. Its not a huge deal, because there's 15 quarts of oil, but just know that.
> 
> And when I worked for a Ford dealer, I had a customer with a 95 E-350 Club Wagon with a 7.3L, and 960K on the original engine. That was years ago, so its probably well over a million by now.


 
I've seen on craigslist many 7.3 diesels with over 200 and over 300k miles and selling for close to and even over 10 grand. 

I will be driving this thing a whole heckuva lot so most likely I will buy the diesel. It's also got a new cluth, one less thing to worry about. 

I'll drive it tomorrow and make a decision then.


----------



## Marqed97

The marine dealer attached to our Ford dealership has a small fleet of 99-00 7.3's used to pull boats across the country for delivery. Last one I changed oil on had 834,000 on it, still runs like a champ. On it's 3rd clutch now. They all have mileage similar to that. The drivers absolutely love them, don't want to get newer trucks. Unloaded he said they're averaging 21 mpg highway.


----------



## Jay 78

Doc Holliday said:


> Thoughts?


Sweet! :thumbsup:

174K on that engine isn't much. Looks sharp, 8' box you want, manual tranny. 

I hope the price is right and the seller isn't BS'ing about anything, because that just might be a great catch.


----------



## Doc Holliday

That's the same thing everyone else is saying, that truck is barely broken in. And then I came across this one today. 2001 7.3 140k miles for only $5400. This entire truck shopping process is makng me bipolar, I'm so confused.

This one is an automatic and has a gooseneck trailer hitch which has me worried about the transmission, if it was used hard or not. I'm testing the brown two tone tomorrow and then this one the day after. By this weekend one of the three will be mine. I'll probably have a stroke deciding which one to buy and consequently not be able to ever drive it, but it will be mine. 

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/3000955892.html


----------



## Marqed97

My coworker picked up an '01 F250 7.3 at an equipment auction last month for $4600. 122k, auto, supercab long box. Pretty clean too. Needed 2 injectors but runs real nice now. He's got it listed in the papers up here, I forget what he's asking.


----------



## Mort

The 4R100 transmission wasn't the greatest in the world. All else being equal, I'd get the six speed. I know people with hugely built diesels that run them without much problems. 

That said, the auto tranny won't necessarily go out tomorrow. There are zillions of them, and they aren't all on the side of the road broken down. There is a place in Arkansas called Brian's Truck Shop that will build a 4R100 with a lifetime unlimited horsepower warranty, they're so stout. And from what I hear, people don't have any trouble with them.

That 5.4 truck you posted will have the newer transmission, the 5 speed auto from the 6.0L diesel. Its better, but the engine still isn't powerful enough for the truck.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I can't thank you all enough for your insight, this truck hunting business is not as easy as I might have originally unanticipated. I have no idea what the transmission is on which truck Mort is referring to. I'm assuming the auto..? Don't really hear too much about tranny's on standards. 

I went this morning and checked out the 1999. At first glance when he drove up in it my heart came out through my thoat. Big mutha, pure tank, all diesel. Within the first two seconds of me driving it, before I even made it out of the friggin' parking lot, I apparently made the unconcious decision that this is the truck for me. By the end of the drive I told the guy I had no reason to hunt any longer. Everything about that truck was tight and no leaks whatsoever. Only thing that took me for a spin was the interior. As clean as it was, it was definitely a 1999. Compared to that '06 5.4 it was ancient. Very clean, but Flinstones.  I just got out of a '98, I was hoping for something in this millenia and since I've already had the experience of the '06 5.4 I was a bit aprehensive.

Cold a/c. regardles of the interior the truck drove like a champ, solid. New clutch just awesome. Pure adrenaline speaking I decided I liked it enough. Had the company paper work written up (my a/c company is buying the truck and I'll in turn be purchasing it from them on payments) and I signed it, company was going to cut a check to the owner of the truck and overnight it to me and I was all set to pick it up this weekend BUT as I drove off I thought maybe I should check out that 2001 automatic first. That standard, as enthused as I was at first about driving it, takes some effort. Not much but enough to drain energy, especially after a long day of working in attics, I'd assume. 

Here's some pics that I took of it. Tell me what you all think. Underneath pic included, no leaks whatsoever.


----------



## Mort

Sorry, the 4R100 is the 4 speed automatic that came in the 7.3L diesels from 1999-2003, and the gas engines from 1999-2004. They're alright, but aren't famed for their durability. With the new-for-2003 6.0L diesel came a new 5-speed-automatic transmission that was much better, and the gas engines got it for model year 2005. 

You're right about the interiors on those 99s, they are pretty crappy. For 2001 they were upgraded a bit, and redesigned for 2005. If you're into that sort of thing, everything bolts up. You can go junkyard hunting and have a new-style interior for not much money.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I am so, so glad I didn't pull the trigger on that 1999. After a lot of stressful timing issues with this seller of this 2001 over the past few days we finally got it together tonight and I drove it. Not only did I drive it but I drove the Holy Bujeezuz out of it. Looks good, runs like a brand new truck. Suspension so much smoother than the other one it's unbelievable. Newer mirrors and running boards added to the truck and it comes with the tool box, a big old RK with the keys to lock it. 

This thing simply blew that 1999 out of the water. And it's $600 less, due to the fact that up close you can see the scratches and there are a lot, I won't deny that, but you have to be up close to notice. Interior is the newer style, so much more comfortable. And check the mileage, 137,xxx.

This is the one. I knew it from the moment I hit the gas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday

This is a 2001.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Mort said:


> Sorry, the 4R100 is the 4 speed automatic that came in the 7.3L diesels from 1999-2003, and the gas engines from 1999-2004. They're alright, but aren't famed for their durability. With the new-for-2003 6.0L diesel came a new 5-speed-automatic transmission that was much better, and the gas engines got it for model year 2005.
> 
> You're right about the interiors on those 99s, they are pretty crappy. For 2001 they were upgraded a bit, and redesigned for 2005. If you're into that sort of thing, everything bolts up. You can go junkyard hunting and have a new-style interior for not much money.


 
Before a friend of mine left to start his own electrical contracting firm, his company gave him a 99 F250 Powerstroke automatic to use for them. Back then it had over 200k miles and nothing ever done to it. Right now it's over 400k miles on the original motor and tranny and still being used by that company.

Just after he started his own company a few years ago he bought a used 2006 Dodge 2500 Lariat four door full bed Cummins Turbo Diesel, standard. I think it had about 40k miles. Two months later he had to have the transmission rebuilt. Yup, the tranny, not the clutch.

You just never know, I guess. The tranny on this 2001 I just posted is awesome.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Just picked her up this evening. I'm telling all the forums on multiple threads, I'm so stoked!! :laughing:
Awesome truck, just awesome. My first diesel ever.


----------



## Jay 78

Congrats! I was stoked for you, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday

My ignorance is costing me. I didn't realize the seller swapped out the diesel truck batteries for regular car batteries, about half the size and less cranking amps. They are both dead. 

I figured on putting new ones in regarldess, just not so soon. Tomorrow.

Hmmff. :thumbup:


----------



## Jay 78

Why the hell would he do that? I wonder if he possibly swapped them out at the last second before the sale?


----------



## Doc Holliday

Jay 78 said:


> Why the hell would he do that? I wonder if he possibly swapped them out at the last second before the sale?


 
I think that's exactly what he did, but I didn't notice it the first time I went and checked it out either, nor when I actually bought the truck. The batteries have covers on them. 

He's also get a newer F350 he's trying to sell. Maybe those batteries went dead and he needed the good ones.? 

It's all good, I was planning on buying brand new batteries anyway, already had the money set aside for them. Tomorrow. 

Now if I find out the transmission has been replaced with that of a Ford Focus', I'll be pissed. 

Just to see what would happen, I took the battery off of my mini van and installed it on the truck. It cranked right over.


----------



## 95025

Doc Holliday said:


> I think that's exactly what he did, but I didn't notice it the first time I went and checked it out either, nor when I actually bought the truck. The batteries have covers on them.
> 
> He's also get a newer F350 he's trying to sell. Maybe those batteries went dead and he needed the good ones.?
> 
> It's all good, I was planning on buying brand new batteries anyway, already had the money set aside for them. Tomorrow.
> 
> *Now if I find out the transmission has been replaced with that of a Ford Focus', I'll be pissed. *
> 
> Just to see what would happen, I took the battery off of my mini van and installed it on the truck. It cranked right over.


Hey - my daughter's 03 Focus has 230,000 on it and is running perfect!

Mehhh... Who am I kidding? It has hamsters in a ball for an engine.


----------



## Jay 78

DrHicks said:


> Hey - my daughter's 03 Focus has 230,000 on it and is running perfect!
> 
> Mehhh... Who am I kidding? It has hamsters in a ball for an engine.


I had an '01 ZX2 with the same engine and tranny. +1 on the 2.0 Zetec - the thing had no torque whatsoever. It was okay once you got going, though.

I started having tranny trouble around 50K. Sold it shortly after.


----------



## 95025

Jay 78 said:


> I had an '01 ZX2 with the same engine and tranny. +1 on the 2.0 Zetec - the thing had no torque whatsoever. It was okay once you got going, though.
> 
> I started having tranny trouble around 50K. Sold it shortly after.


Our/her Focus is now powerhouse, but it has been a great car. No complaints here!


Anyway... Back to the OP.


----------



## Doc Holliday

The finale! Well, tires in a week or two and then the grand finale!!

The batteries which were in the truck. 34-DLG. 

















Click this bar to view the small image.

The single battery I used from my mini van to start the truck, see if it would start with only one, which it did. Probably drained about half of it's remaining life in doing so but the van cranked right up once it was put back in so no worries.







Click this bar to view the small image.
















Click this bar to view the small image.
New correct batteries. 65-DLG. 







Click this bar to view the small image.









I removed the battery covers, couldn't get a socket on the terminal bolt with it on. Installed and now, peace of mind!







Click this bar to view the small image.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I just picked up these two Goodyear Wrangler Authority 265/75r16 AT E rated tires BRAND NEW for $200 for both, Craigslist. Had them mounted, balanced and installed for $20. Two down, two to go! 








Click this bar to view the full image.
















Click this bar to view the small image.
















Click this bar to view the small image.
















Click this bar to view the small image.
















Click this bar to view the full image.









I got them at a real steal! Those are $200+ tires each.


----------



## Mort

If you want two matches for those, Wal Mart sells them for a pretty good price. Not $100 a piece, though, that's a screamin' deal.

I love it, Group 34 batteries in a Super Duty. I think those are Subaru batteries.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Those Wrangler Authority tires are made specifically for Wal-Mart by Goodyear, not sold anywhere else. They are a counter to the Goodyear Wrangler Duratracs.

I think I'll be hunting for (very good condition such as 90% tread left) used ones first. Being my first big truck I'd like to not spend a ton of money to figure out what I like best, at's or highway tires. 


I outfitted my F-150 and my Ford Windstar for $460 with replacement certificates (which have come in handy I might add, two new free tires due to nails and going into a ditch which resulted in a ripped inner sidewall) walk out from Discount Tire. The truck received Khumo's and the Windstar got Arizonian's, made by Goodyear. Those were mid range quality tires, 60k mile warranty. 

Not so for tires for this truck, twice as much to start.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I'll actually call Wal-Mart and get prices tomorrow though. Never know ,they might be having a sale. I've even read on a truck forum that Sam's Club has them for less than Wal-Marts price.


----------



## Jay 78

Those tires look great!

At a glance, I thought they actually were DuraTracs, which I have on my Ranger. Same size, but load range C. If those tires perform anything like mine, I think you'll love them. 

Can't wait to see those meats mounted on the truck.

You shoulda got 33's, though. :wink:


----------



## frenchelectrican

I have see that you got a nice truck there I used have old 89 F250 diesel ( non powerstroke verison ) with 5 speed hand shaker it was not too bad for my useage the fuel milage was about 18 on plain #2 F.O. but burn on #3 it kick up to 20 mpg but it did smoke a bit so stick with #2 but in winter time go with 50/50 blend of #1 et #2 diesel that useally take care of it but you will loose some fuel milage on that.

Also you will loose about 10% of power when you burn on #1 due lower BTU and super cold weather it get little harder to light it off but nothing major.

I ran over 400K miles on oringal clutch ( still have over 50% life left ) but replace the transmission twice ( overdrive bearing failure ) and that truck have 4:10 " tractor gearing " so it will kill the fuel milage a little IIRC drove at 75 MPH it turn over at 2500 T/Min. I did add a turbocharger and modifed the fuel pump for more toqure at low turns ( RPM for ya ) and readjust the top engine speed down due too much HP so at 2500 t/min it will have more HP than non boosted at 3300 T/min ( 270 Flywheel HP @ 2500 T/min )

The only weak link I have on old 89 was the drive shaft U-joints I routeally have to replace them every 40K miles due I pull the trailer pretty often.

The early Power stroke engine were not too bad the only qurik was the EHUI ( Electronic Hydrallic Unit Injector ) the 6.0l's it kinda mixed bag it can be good or bad depending on model year but if you check couple fourms which they deal with alot of Power strokes they will have alot of good tips on them and good modifaction to them.

If you need those fourm let me know I will PM to you which fourm.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Mort

Regarding the fuel, don't think you'll be saving money burning offroad diesel. It may be cheaper, but if you're caught, _its $1000 fine per gallon_. And in a long bed, its a 38 gallon tank.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Mort said:


> Regarding the fuel, don't think you'll be saving money burning offroad diesel. It may be cheaper, but if you're caught, _its $1000 fine per gallon_. And in a long bed, its a 38 gallon tank.


 
That's a pretty big tank. Not too shabby though, roughly $145 to fill it up at the current $3.78-ish a gallon. What's the difference between the red diesel (the farm diesel) and the regular diesel? The seller told me it ws simply a dye but that it's also much cheaper for farm trucks, the red dye being the determining factor in which diesel it is. 

In other words I have to have the truck registered as a farm work truck to be able to purchase and use it as well as prove I own a farm. 

Sound about right?


----------



## Doc Holliday

And I priced those Goodyear Wrangler Authority tires at Wal-Mart today. They have recently been "rolled back" to $196.00 per tire.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I just read the owner's manual which said to check the 7.3 Turbo Diesel manual for fuel tank capacity, it had the 5.4 gas and the 6.0 Powerstroke turbo diesel's capacities. I then checked the 7.3 manual and it said to check the owner's manual. 

The Excursion 7.3 diesel has a 44 gallan tank so yup, you're right, must be somewhere in that 38-ish range. I'll fill it up this coming week and find out. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mort

If I recall, it didn't matter what engine you had, it mattered which bed you had. Short beds were 26 gallon, long beds were 38 gallon.

The red is a dye to tell you its offroad diesel. I think it has a higher sulfur content than regular highway diesel fuel. Ford doesn't recommend you run it at all (probably because they'd get sued), and I'm not sure of the laws regarding using it on a truck strictly kept to a farm. I do know that its illegal to run on the highway at all (its for farm equipment), regardless of how your truck is registered. Because, you know, it'll kill the polar bears.

Only 3.87 for diesel? Geez, it was around $4.69 or so here. Sometimes being on the west coast has its disadvantages.


----------



## Doc Holliday

$3.77. Truck is almost empty now, will fill up soon. Yup, she's a long bed.


----------



## cjm94

You can't run dyed fuel in any vehicle licenced for the road. They are very serious about it here. They stop pickups regularly and take samples.


----------



## Doc Holliday

How did we got on the subject of this dyed diesel in the first place?


----------



## frenchelectrican

cjm94 said:


> You can't run dyed fuel in any vehicle licenced for the road. They are very serious about it here. They stop pickups regularly and take samples.


As I mention #3 diesel fuel that was quite few years back and that #3 diesel fuel is actual a marine grade med fuel oil ( sometime called light #4 ) and belive or not it was UNDYED ! that time then they got smart with it so with marine grade fuel they were dyed green while #2 diesel is dyed red so that why I did use that loophole but not anymore.

Basically it the same rules in European side and I know some of you want to know how much I pay for diesel in France right now it is 1.52 Euros per liter so roughly about 5.78 Euros per gallon but have not convert the money to USD or CAD so it will be little higher.

( Note: Gazoline is about 10-25 cent more per liter than diesel )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Doc Holliday

Since we're on the subject, the truck was purchased with red diesel in it, about half a tank. It's gone now, empty. I'll be filling it up hopefully tomorrow. 

A few truckers said after a few tanks there won't be enough trace amount to catch it. And the sulfur levels from the exhaust will change on the first tank, showing signs of regular diesel. 

Not my fault, I bought the truck with the stuff in it. Seller only said it had red diesel in it in passing after he already had the cash in hand. I had no idea what he was talking about at the time.


----------



## cjm94

Fill it full and run it low a few times and you should be fine. keep a copy of the title transfer so you can prove you just bought it. Not all red fuel is high sulfur some newer farm equipment uses ultra low sulfur fuel now.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I put $40 in her today, got a slight bit over 10 gallons. I'll fill her up next week, had to get new front tires today. I'll be removing the Wrangler's from the rear and having matching Coopers on the rear as well next week. 

Anyone want to buy some Goodyear Wrangler Authority 265/75r16's? About 85-90 miles on them. $200. 




































And the Wrangler's on the back, for sale.


----------



## Doc Holliday

frenchelectrican said:


> I have see that you got a nice truck there I used have old 89 F250 diesel ( non powerstroke verison ) with 5 speed hand shaker it was not too bad for my useage the fuel milage was about 18 on plain #2 F.O. but burn on #3 it kick up to 20 mpg but it did smoke a bit so stick with #2 but in winter time go with 50/50 blend of #1 et #2 diesel that useally take care of it but you will loose some fuel milage on that.
> 
> Also you will loose about 10% of power when you burn on #1 due lower BTU and super cold weather it get little harder to light it off but nothing major.
> 
> I ran over 400K miles on oringal clutch ( still have over 50% life left ) but replace the transmission twice ( overdrive bearing failure ) and that truck have 4:10 " tractor gearing " so it will kill the fuel milage a little IIRC drove at 75 MPH it turn over at 2500 T/Min. I did add a turbocharger and modifed the fuel pump for more toqure at low turns ( RPM for ya ) and readjust the top engine speed down due too much HP so at 2500 t/min it will have more HP than non boosted at 3300 T/min ( 270 Flywheel HP @ 2500 T/min )
> 
> The only weak link I have on old 89 was the drive shaft U-joints I routeally have to replace them every 40K miles due I pull the trailer pretty often.
> 
> The early Power stroke engine were not too bad the only qurik was the EHUI ( Electronic Hydrallic Unit Injector ) the 6.0l's it kinda mixed bag it can be good or bad depending on model year but if you check couple fourms which they deal with alot of Power strokes they will have alot of good tips on them and good modifaction to them.
> 
> If you need those fourm let me know I will PM to you which fourm.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


 
Thanks Marc. Funny, I was so into my own world with this thing I didn't even notice your post, just was posting mindlessly away to my own tune. 

I'm a member of two different Ford truck forums, one specifically Powerstroke. 

I almost bought a '99 with the indirect injection and control module, glad I didn't. This thing is phenomenal and less headache to bOot. 

Thanks again, I'll see you on the flipside. 

Preston.


----------



## frenchelectrican

Doc Holliday said:


> Thanks Marc. Funny, I was so into my own world with this thing I didn't even notice your post, just was posting mindlessly away to my own tune.
> 
> I'm a member of two different Ford truck forums, one specifically Powerstroke.
> 
> I almost bought a '99 with the indirect injection and control module, glad I didn't. This thing is phenomenal and less headache to bOot.
> 
> Thanks again, I'll see you on the flipside.
> 
> Preston.


I been in couple other fourms as well.,

Powerstroke 
Duramax 
The Diesel Garage 

There is couple other but haven't been in there for a quite a while so I don't know if still active or been zipped out ( who knows ) 

The final milage of my old F250 diesel was 663,700 miles the reason why I have to retire it due I found couple hairline cracks on the frame and I feel not really worth to fix it up due I allready got my money worth of that truck.

Right now I am driving a Renault truck it is not too bad but repowered with Duramax engine that did slove my slow poke oringal engine ( almost double of what the oringal engine did crank out ) and belive or not still have almost the excat same fuel milage compared with whimpy oringal V-6 engine about 20 to 22 MPG range ( yeah I did have to change the rear and front axle ratio to get the best useage of this engine ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Doc Holliday

More maintenance, more maintenance..


----------



## Doc Holliday

New Monroe Reflex shocks in the front, new rear u-joint, new outter tie rod ends, alignment, replaced differential gear fluid (75w 140 synthetic), new seal on cover.






































He painted the cover black, looks much better than before.


----------



## Maintenance 6

Looks like you got the batteries and tires straightened out. Now do yourself a favor and drop the transmission pan and change the fluid and filter. Those 4R100 trannies will run a long time if they are maintained. If not, they tend to wipe out the bearings in the rear of the geartrain. New fluid and filters will keep them humming along.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I was wondering about the tranny fluid. Would it be possible that when the fluid is changed the tranny can start to slip? I've heard that if you don't change it by the first recommended change out to simply leave it alone until the tranny goes, something about the metal shavings and gunk in the old fluid allowing the gears to grip. That grapevine pertains to all vehicles, not just the diesel.

Sound about right?


----------



## Mort

I haven't heard that. I know that you shouldn't put any conditioner in the engine because the gunk that collects can plug the oil pump pickup, but the tranny thing is a new one on me.


----------



## Doc Holliday

What about just dropping the pan and changing the filter without draining the entire tranny? I think that's about 7.5 quarts, half. 

Nothing's actually wrong with the tranny as far as I can tell at the moment. 

Here she is at The Home Depot today. I can't seem to take enough pictures of her. 










And here's the smart guy who put some wood in his convertible Saab, leather interior. What really pissed me off about this was that he deliberately went around me to park in front of me in the contractor pickup parking, not being a contractor and all. I almost moved his car for him. :thumbup:


----------



## iamrfixit

I don't buy not changing the fluid, burnt, dirty or contaminated fluid will shorten the life of the transmission; period. I would not flush a high mileage transmission that has not been well maintained, but changing the fluid would never be a bad idea. I change mine every 30k or 3 years.

The early super duties had drain plugs on both the pan and torque converter, there is a rubber plug on the bottom of the bell housing, pull it out, rotate the crankshaft to line up the converter plug with the hole and drain it out. I can replace exactly 15 quart in mine by draining both. Drop the pan, clean it out and replace the filter. The OEM gasket is rubber with a steel spine, it can be reused many times.

Your truck calls for Motorcraft mercon fluid but Motorcraft discontinued it a few years ago. Motorcraft Mercon V is the correct fluid now, even though your owners manual probably says not to use it. The formulation was changed a few years ago to make it backwards compatible. Mercon V is a quality synthetic fluid and what Ford recommends. You might save a few bucks by using a generic brand but not worth it, transmissions are very expensive, using the right fluid is very important. I get Motorcraft mercon V from Oreilly auto for about $5 a quart, they order it in and takes about a day.

Consider getting the coolant changed too, old coolant gets corrosive and will destroy a lot of valuable parts in your cooling system. A simple drain and refill every 2-3 years will save you a fortune in the long run.


----------



## Maintenance 6

It's not like you have to change tranny fluid every 6,000 miles, so why would you skimp on the fluid change? 4R100 transmissions are noted for having oil delivery problems to the rear sections of the gear train. Most of the issue is traced to dirty filters which reduces oil flow. A few quarts of transmission fluid is lots cheaper than a couple thousand for a rebuilt unit. Metal shavings never make anything grip, they just eat precision parts, like bearings and planetary gears and create more shavings. If there are metal shavings in the oil, the transmission is on it's way out.


----------



## dougger222

The 4R100's can be a little fickle. Got three 7.3's a 99 F250, 99 F350 dually, and a 00 Excursion. 

The F250 had the original tranny go out at 83K miles, and then the $2,000 Ford rebuilt went out at 252K miles. Current mileage 312K.

The F350 is still running it's original tranny at 225K miles, tows A LOT. The fluid is way past it's life now and when the tranny gets above 190 it slips a little starting out, gotta get it in the shop soon.

The Excursion is also running it's original tranny at 235K miles. 

All three have additional tranny coolers and in line tranny filters. The F250 has three tranny coolers! I feel the motor is too strong for the auto tranny. 

All three run on Amsoil oil which is the best oil you can buy. They go 25,000 miles between changes. They will all by years end be running on Amsoil tranny fluid too. They currently have Mobile1 tranny fluid. 

The F250 and F350 run in Michelins. The F250's are the all terrain while the F350 dually is the highway tire. Ready to put Michelins on the Excursion just not sure if it's going to have the AT's or regular MS2's. The size will be 285/75/16's.

You really can't get a better tire than Michelin... They aren't cheap either, luckily a good friends wife is a manager of a large Ford dealership and get excellent pricing. The 6 tires on the dually were $880 out the door and the 4 tires on the F250 were 285/75/16's were $950. At the time of purchases the average price was $1250-1350.


----------



## dougger222

Also,
Mileage for the three is,
99 F250 16-18 mpg
99 F350 10-12 mpg (OUCH) But it can tow..
00 Excursion 17-20 mpg

In the Winter up here in MN mileage goes down a couple mpg's due to Winter blend fuel and idle time. 

Met with a customer yesterday who's getting 21 mpg during regen and 22 mpg normal driving with his 2011 Ford Powerstroke, crew cab long bed 4x4, not a little truck!


----------



## Doc Holliday

That 2011 is the new 6.7 Scorpion diesel if I'm not mistaken, built by Ford themselves. The 7.3 was built by International who build and specialize in nothing but diesel motors, mainly industrial diesel motors before approached by Ford. Owning three I'm sure you knew that. 

The 6.7 delivers more power than the 7.3, gets better fuel mileage as well as has a much better emissions system, almost if not at all any black smoke. 

The thing about the 7.3 is it's tried and true. These other motors not so much. The 6.0 which came directly after the 7.3 in 2004 has serious flaws, such as brand new off the showroom floor overheating and cracking heads type issues (major lawsuits and Ford buy backs ensued, costing Ford millions so fuel mileage is the least of anyone's concerns with that thing ), the 6.4 after the 6.0 was better but I've not really studied much on it, can't say as I don't know and don't care to know as I'll never own one. And now the 6.7 Scorpion which many people so far love. It's got a big name to live up to being the predecessor of the 7.3. Only time will tell as when it comes to diesels it's reliability that trumps all. None of these new 6.7's have hundreds of thousands of miles on them yet, too new.

I can put a chip in my truck and instantly receive an increase of 140 hp, reconfiguring the ICM I believe it is WHILE increasing fuel economy. Right now I get about 18-20 highway, stock, and the truck has far too much power as it is.  I'm sure you knew that as well.


----------



## cjm94

The new 6.7 is nice. I am a diesel tech at a large ford dealer. We have a few customers with over a 100,000 miles already with no problems. They had issues with the new exhaust fluid system. Bad programming burning out the NOx sensors but have that fixed with a reflash of the pcm. We have seen very few other issues. So far looks very good.


----------



## Doc Holliday

*"Oh yeah baby, talk diesel to me!"* :thumbup:

A few months back I was at a customer's home before I got my diesel, before I really knew anything about any of them. She had a brand new F250 with what she said was the new motor, now I know she meant the 6.7.

Prior to asking I had no idea it was a diesel, quiet as a mouse.


----------



## cjm94

Yes they seem to get quieter in the cab the faster you go. You think your doing 60 and look down and your at 90! Wish I had an extra 50 grand laying around!


----------



## Doc Holliday

No employee discount?


----------



## cjm94

They have what's called the D-plan from ford. It usually only saves you what you would pay in license and registration but every bit helps. With two kids in daycare a new truck payment is out


----------



## DoyleSumrall

17-19 mpg


----------

